# Dan's Integra Type R



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

*Dan's Integra Type R - 2017 update 3 years later !*

Picked up this car in love so far had a full respray in 2008 so no milano pink here but typical one arch is going, integras rot from the inside out on the arches so ill be having a look at that this weekend to assess whats happening, luckily my dad owns a bodyshop so won't cost me much 

So when i picked it up, 300 miles of rain and motorway spray she needed a wash so i set about having a little detail the next day, not too major because i saw swirls so i want to do a full paint correction after winter, main priority was mask the swirls and a decent protection through winter .










Didn't get any pictures of the process but interior was done with a mix of products, af spritz, megs fast glass, ag interior shampoo, cg strippers scent.










exterior was done with a mix of products ag shampoo, srp, pb white diamond (to try mask those swirls), megs tyre dressing, and finished off with fk1000p for a decent protection over winter.




























Beading shot


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've always fancied one of these, they are usually all white though?!?

Very nice though


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to blast round in one of these on the 90s.....Great fun


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You see a few red

I do prefer white and also Jdm ones put good job


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Beast! 

Nice purchase, looks wonderful after some TLC from your good self :thumb:


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> I've always fancied one of these, they are usually all white though?!?
> 
> Very nice though


Thanks and yeah majority are white some black some red, In 2009 there were 98 red one's left according to the dc2 forum so red is quite a rare colour.


Simz said:


> I used to blast round in one of these on the 90s.....Great fun


Yeah so much fun love it 


Kimo73 said:


> You see a few red
> 
> I do prefer white and also Jdm ones put good job


Yeah rareish colour and i would of gone for a jdm one but they were all smokers unfortunately, im 50/50 though like them both.


James Bagguley said:


> Beast!
> 
> Nice purchase, looks wonderful after some TLC from your good self :thumb:


Thanks bud


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks real tidy that does mate, fella close by me has a yellow one. is it standard engine wise?


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

WP-UK said:


> Looking good!


Thanks 


andyrst said:


> Looks real tidy that does mate, fella close by me has a yellow one. is it standard engine wise?


Phoenix yellow very rare colour, and yeah standard will be chaning the exhaust to the 2.5" set up like the jdm one's have for the extra 10bhp .


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

It's great seeing a red teg. Personally I'm tired of seeing white ones. Especially when there's 30 odd of them lined up at a car show. At least this one will stand out in a line-up


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

JakeWhite said:


> It's great seeing a red teg. Personally I'm tired of seeing white ones. Especially when there's 30 odd of them lined up at a car show. At least this one will stand out in a line-up


Yeah my thoughts exactly everyone loves championship white but i wanted red or yellow ideally or black but not white.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> You see a few red
> 
> I do prefer white and also Jdm ones put good job


ERM.. very rarely in this colour


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunning tidy example:thumb: get that bonnet popped


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning. love an integra

subaru's (gc8) have the same issues with the rear arches rotting from the inside out


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> Stunning tidy example:thumb: get that bonnet popped


Thanks and ill be updating soon with some better higher res photos 


subarufreak said:


> stunning. love an integra
> 
> subaru's (gc8) have the same issues with the rear arches rotting from the inside out


Thanks , yeah im gonna take a look tomorrow hopefully if weather's nice, but i know whatever they look like on the outside you can expect much worse on the inside.


----------



## Brophy (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful mate, lovely rare colour too 
I've got a dc5 myself


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Great cars these I had one


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lovely car. I have a jdm 98 spec in black. Love it but it's time for it to go now.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Brophy said:


> Beautiful mate, lovely rare colour too
> I've got a dc5 myself


Thanks mate, i was looking a dc5's aswell but this came up first but my budget wouldn't allow for a decent one tbh.


rhyst said:


> Great cars these I had one


Yeah loving it, really feels like best way i can describe is a go cart.


Dipesh said:


> Lovely car. I have a jdm 98 spec in black. Love it but it's time for it to go now.


Thanks, whats next then ?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Talidan said:


> Thanks mate, i was looking a dc5's aswell but this came up first but my budget wouldn't allow for a decent one tbh.
> 
> Yeah loving it, really feels like best way i can describe is a go cart.
> 
> Thanks, whats next then ?


I think it's going to be an SLK55. Will be quite different as I had an ek9 before the dc2.

Not quite as fun as the ITR but I've never owned a v8 so before life gets serious (kids!) I'm thinking what the hey, just go for it.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Cracker pal. 

How long you had it? I seen one in similar condition for sale 3-4 months back.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Dipesh said:


> I think it's going to be an SLK55. Will be quite different as I had an ek9 before the dc2.
> 
> Not quite as fun as the ITR but I've never owned a v8 so before life gets serious (kids!) I'm thinking what the hey, just go for it.


The noise of the slk will be awesome !


DOBE said:


> Cracker pal.
> 
> How long you had it? I seen one in similar condition for sale 3-4 months back.


Had it a week now so possibility was advertised on itr forum.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

So done just over 1k miles now loving it feels awesome to drive its only a little bit faster than my civic but everything else is so much better, the lsd was a little bit weird to get used and best of all it hasn't burned a drop of oil literally none !, big change my old civic went to Blyton last weekend and burned 8L of oil throughout the day haha.

Anyway so first thing was get some new front tyres on brigsone potenza re002.










Then came the backbox, sounds decent keeping the standard centre section but will be getting 98 spec 2.5" mani and decat.










One of the back calipers started sticking pad wear was very uneven so must of been like that for a while, so yesterday set about freeing rear brakes up and whoever last did the brakes they had zero greese on , one caliper wound in nice and easy other one needed some persuasion came free but not happy with it so new caliper will be ordered and since the brakes had zero greese on i did the fronts just for good measure and suprise suprise no greese rear pads on both sides needed edges grinding down now all brakes are free and greesed up .




























Then set about giving it a quick detail and getting some nice pictures.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Stirks (Mar 13, 2013)

I had a white uk spec one a few years back and I loved it. I always thought the JDM ones looked better in pictures but a UK one looked better in the flesh. Certainly stood out against the newer cars on the road today.


----------



## Turbochargedave (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks very nice. 

300 mile trip shows you are serious about this. What are your plans? 

Those calipers could do with a bit of love (not a criticism, just an observation).


----------



## partybish (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice DC2, do you have any updates? Did you manage to sort the arch rot? Interested to see see how you did it if so.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

partybish said:


> Nice DC2, do you have any updates? Did you manage to sort the arch rot? Interested to see see how you did it if so.


Hi mate, sold this in early 2015, after I took back surface rust it was good clean metal so zinc primed and re painted , the inners had been previously treated with some wax oyl type product and were spot on.

And i have missed this car so bad since I sold it don't actually know why I sold it, funny that you've found this 3 years later I'm going to pick up a 96 spec dc2 on Wednesday I'll continue updates on here of the new one.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

As promised picked up a 96 spec on Wednesday needs a more work than I thought will update accordingly only picture I have atm.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Thought I would update this picked this up last Wednesday its a 96 spec on just over 90k, it's by no means mint but it's solid and not a smoker been looking for a while now for past 6 months.

So I have lots of plans for this I have already started doing bits I'm very lucky to have a garage with ramps and tools at my disposal and a spray booth.

Since Wednesday I have sealed up the Ariel common faults integras leak has a look at the inner arches and there's a tiny bit of surface but nothing major at all, fixed the alarm so I now have an alarm and imobilizer with anti hijack, remote start, status of the car via the remote too , also re-earthed the whole engine.

Only got one pic from earlier when I was inspecting for rust and sealing the airel will do a good solid update soon I'm itching to get my hands on it and get it looking back to it's former glory.










And my list of plans for anyone interested.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

